# Launcher2.apk



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

Planning on replacing Launcher2.apk from GC FE 2.0 and putting it into GC GBE 1.9RC2.3. Am I getting into something I shouldn't be? I primarily just want it for a wallpaper from 2.0. Anytime someone tries to send me a wallpaper, it makes me crop it down. I want the full wallpaper. Would unpacking and repacking the separate .apks be a better option, or am I ok to go ahead and just switch these?


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

"Rythmyc said:


> Planning on replacing Launcher2.apk from GC FE 2.0 and putting it into GC GBE 1.9RC2.3. Am I getting into something I shouldn't be? I primarily just want it for a wallpaper from 2.0. Anytime someone tries to send me a wallpaper, it makes me crop it down. I want the full wallpaper. Would unpacking and repacking the separate .apks be a better option, or am I ok to go ahead and just switch these?


Well... I don't have RC2 loaded up anymore but if u try this, are u doing it via root explorer or adb? If u do it, remove the launcher on gbe from system/apps then place the launcher u want into system/apps. You'll have to re set permissions on the new apk. I don't know if the framework in gbe is modded to match the launcher. I would suggest dl launcherpro or adw as a backup in case u place the new launcher in, set permissions, reboot, and get a fc on launcher. At least u can then run adw to get back to root explorer to replace the gbe launcher.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

I actually did it an "easier" way and unpacked it, placed the wallpaper I wanted into it. Repacked it, and replaced the .apk in the GBE .zip. So it installed the "new" .apk with the new wallpaper. Worked like a charm.


----------



## Kejar31 (Jun 9, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> Planning on replacing Launcher2.apk from GC FE 2.0 and putting it into GC GBE 1.9RC2.3. Am I getting into something I shouldn't be? I primarily just want it for a wallpaper from 2.0. Anytime someone tries to send me a wallpaper, it makes me crop it down. I want the full wallpaper. Would unpacking and repacking the separate .apks be a better option, or am I ok to go ahead and just switch these?


The wallpapers isnt in the launcher its in gummypapers


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

The one I wanted, was in Launcher2.apk =P. I did move the Gummy papers over too though!


----------



## foister82 (Aug 27, 2011)

The blue/purple 2.0 one?


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

I moved every new GummyPaper, and every new normal wallpaper from FE 2.0 into GBE 1.9RC2.3.


----------

